
Why Women-Owned Startups Are a Better Bet - petethomas
https://www.bcg.com/publications/2018/why-women-owned-startups-are-better-bet.aspx
======
cautionarytale
Their explanation does not agree with the (clickbait) headline. Rather, they
say that VCs better evaluate pitches made by women, apparently by letting
through fewer risks. Presumably the fix here is to vet proposals more
diligently, in a gender-blind manner.

